# Patogna creek - saturday morning



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys,
High tides around 11 at the mouth, so a gentlemans hours trip 9:00am launch. At the ramp in the camp ground.

Going to head right up the creek with the tide. Flatties are always a go here plus maybe some bream and whiting.

Cheers Dave


----------



## crowdy (Oct 20, 2005)

Think I'll be up for that - I might park a bit further up the creek though if there's space (by going straight through the roundabout rather than left to the campsite). A mate from Sydney might also be interested. If we don't make it spot on 9, we'll catch you up.

Had some good results there before Christmas with lots of small flatties then a 66cm one - also some bream and something that looked like it was seriously lost - like a baby rock cod (black and white markings on the body with a huge gob - about 25cm long).

Can't wait to get out again - have only been out maybe four or five times since August due to work stuff so should be fun.

Crowdy


----------

